# What size does your Maltese wear?



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

I would like to buy some clothes from DOG.com but I'm not sure about Tobi's size. I want them to last for awhile and he has already outgrown his XSmalls. He is 6 months and 4 lbs now and I would guess he will remain under 7 lbs at maturity. Do you think a small would still allow room to grow? I spent so much money before he came home and now none of it fits! :angry:


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

Kaia is about 7.5 pounds and a small is a little sung on her but a medium is too loose so i think a small would wourk on your baby just be sure to check its best to but his measurements b/c some smalls arent necesilary small (KWIM)

QUOTE (MarleysMom @ Sep 5 2008, 12:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630163


> I would like to buy some clothes from DOG.com but I'm not sure about Tobi's size. I want them to last for awhile and he has already outgrown his XSmalls. He is 6 months and 4 lbs now and I would guess he will remain under 7 lbs at maturity. Do you think a small would still allow room to grow? I spent so much money before he came home and now none of it fits! :angry:[/B]


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Mia is 4.4lbs and is usually an xtra small and Cody is 9.1lbs and he's a med.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

I just checked Uno's growth chart. His weight has stayed pretty consistent once he hit 7 months. He's still the same weight @ 10 months. He fluctuates a few ounces from week to week but he hovers just a little over 4 lbs. I have noticed he has gotten longer and his neck has filled out more even with the same weight but he still wears a small. He can fit some XS but since we're growing out his coat, it looks weird if it's too fitted. I also don't like clothes that are too loose otherwise he'll fuss with it or it may catch on something so I recommend size small shirts/sweaters with a little bit of stretch (lycra/spandex, etc).

Hope you find some good stuff for Tobi! :Good luck:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Lizzie is 7.5 lbs and wears a medium because she's a long girl. 
She's 12 in long and a small altough it fits her is way too short.
In some brands she has to wear a large!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

If I had to make a guess I think he'll be a small when grown. There's always a chance he could make it to a medium but if I were to make a bet I'd go with the small.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

B&E both outgrew their XS clothes within a year. I have them wear a Small most of the time.


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks! I'll go with the small size. Their clothes are pretty inexpensive so it won't be too bad if he outgrows it.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You always want to check the size chart for each item as some clothes will vary in size over others even though marked the same size.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki usually wears a small. She's 5 pounds.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just don't buy too much - cause whatever you get now will probably be too small in a few months. And you don't want to get anything too big - or it might be uncomfortable for him now.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Mr Wookie wears an XS most times, he does have a FEW smalls though and a few XXS.

I just want to tell you, your siggie photo IS TO DIE FOR BEAUTIFUL. HOLY cows it took my breath away. Your little boy Tobi is amazingly handsome.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

QUOTE (MarleysMom @ Sep 5 2008, 01:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630163


> I would like to buy some clothes from DOG.com but I'm not sure about Tobi's size. I want them to last for awhile and he has already outgrown his XSmalls. He is 6 months and 4 lbs now and I would guess he will remain under 7 lbs at maturity. Do you think a small would still allow room to grow? I spent so much money before he came home and now none of it fits! :angry:[/B]


i just recently bought a t-shirt from dog.com for Bianca. I was buying the black teeshirt (kinda like a muscle tee) with the rhinestone initial on the back (altho they arent rhinestone they are shiny silver things) Anyway I went by the measurements.. it told me that if my dog measures 8-12 inches that i should get a small... so i bought it.. last time at the vet she weighed 2lbs 11 oz.. i bet she is over 3 lbs by now.. but i measured her from neck to base of tail and she is exactly 12 inches long so i thought th 8-12 inch small would work...it even said to go up a size if your dog is in between measuremetnts.. i got it and it is WAY too big.. it hangs off her back end about 3 inches! and it was huge around her belly also. Well i like the shirt soo much that i bought it in xsmall which is supposed to be up to 8 inches and it fits perfect. 
i also bought a red tshirt that says princess on the back and got it in an extra small. im not sure i like it though becase it emphasizes how long and skinny she is because its fitted. so its hard to know by measurements what is going tofit

janie


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Sep 5 2008, 08:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630569


> Mr Wookie wears an XS most times, he does have a FEW smalls though and a few XXS.
> 
> I just want to tell you, your siggie photo IS TO DIE FOR BEAUTIFUL. HOLY cows it took my breath away. Your little boy Tobi is amazingly handsome.
> 
> ...



Thank you Melanie! I agree...he is THE cutest thing. But then I may be biased.  


We ordered just a few smalls. The pajamas were just irresistible. I weighed him this morning and he is 4.2 lbs!


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

Snowy is 4 lb and the xsmall fits her well.... I just got a coat and a nice sweater from thepuppyshop.com and it fits her good, with even a little room to grow


----------

